# Just fired my groomer (Warning long rant)



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I am seeing red right now and just livid. I bath Max myself every 7-10 at home with Spectrum10 line and have no problem's at all. He has always gone to a groomer since a puppy with not a problem couple bad haircut's but nothing that stressed or harmed him. I started to grow him back into his coat this last month.

I changed groomer's from the one he had forever since honestly she gave him two poodle cut's she was a sweet girl just did not do a great job, but he always came back happy , clean and it looked sorta cute so I did not get upset, well when I decide to grow him out I needed a "more experienced' groomer to help me out at times due to me having a chronic illness that affects my joints and I would not trust myself doing his nail's, and bull's eyes is all so fast forward to current groomer I actually had a HUGE discussion with and goal's set on what I wanted, first time nothing but praise from her and I think she did wonderful and Max did great.

She never told me she would sometimes have helper's come in and just do them, I made it 100 percent clear I wanted one groomer on him and had no problem ever changing times appointments so he would always see her.

So today I pick him up in record time, he look's fine at first, the helper say she was HORRIBLE biting at her brush and would not stand still. While speaking to me she was very hyper and her English extremely broken, I asked her to please get the owner as Max has never been naughty there or at his other groomer so I am wondering what is going on. She says not in today!

She is very loud and keep's telling me how bad he was and then tell's me she cut his eye lashes off and shaved around his eye! WHAT!!! I pick up Max and leave at this point as she is really making no sense.

Now I just hung up with the owner she is like "Well maybe she is to rough with him" I was like you think? I then ask what was used in his eye as its bright red and weeping, swollen she says "I cant tell you my product's as then people just buy on their own" what the heck? 

She then say's well I can see if she will pay half your vet bill's since she should not have done that to his eyes area and maybe the shampoo got in his eyes and maybe she was to rough and he reacted because she hurt him! All I can say right now is OMG.

I hurry up home show my hubby, he put Max's hair up to get it away from his eyes and then we flush it out, no better so off to vet. They flushed it and checked him out , he has a couple scratches on his eye from it and the lashes are poking right in his poor little eye  He will be ok but I am sooo mad and flip they were like, Oh well it happen's how about a free cut? Over my dead body

sorry just needed to vent, trying to post a picture up of his eye  I feel like a horriable Mom right now


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no!!! I'm so sorry!!!! I would have been LIVID! No wonder he was biting the brush - she was hurting him!!!! Poor Max


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im sorry but what a bitch !!!!! wth ? poor baby !!!


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

OMG!! Thats a horrible story.. poor baby!! . It sounds to me like she was putting the blame on your pup, when shes the one that should NOT be grooming. Poor baby!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I would fuming!!! Hope your little Max's eye is ok.Give
him a kiss for me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:exploding:
I would be furious. I would say they owe ALL of the vet bill, a personal apololgy and a FULL and TOTAL refund of anything you paid! And then they should just be sayin' a prayer that no permanent harm was done!

And you are NOT a bad Mom. You left clear instructions and they didn't follow! We went to one groomer, and when my DH went to pick my girl up, he didn't like the way the groomer was brushing her out. He said she was biting at the brush and the girl was brushing really roughly and not nice at all. He was livid. Good thing it wasn't me who saw that !! He's the nice one. LOL! Don't need to tell ya, never went back there, and told all the people who recommended them too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! just wow! what a total idiot. You should tell your groomer you will sue her if she doesn't fire that incompetent. Max is going to be very scared for a while. Truly disgusting.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh that's awful! I'm so sorry. I can't believe she suggested the girl pay HALF your vet bill. As a business owner, she should be covering ALL of your vet bill and then by whom and how it's paid between the business and the groomer is between them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, they should pay the vet bill and refund your money. This is totally unacceptable. :angry: There are some good groomers but I have never run across one I cared for which is why I do my own.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I will not take my babies to the groomers in this small town. You hear horror tales and when they tell me I can't be there for their care.....that is it. I am so sorry you had to go through this! I hope your baby's eye will be alright!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your concern for Max understanding my frustration, I really wish I could do all the grooming on my own.

I only need a groomer for a couple little thing's  I am so ticked off right now, now the poor little guy has eye drop's and ointment. 

It amazes me how flip and non caring the whole attitude was, When she said for me to bring in the vet bill and she would "put on that lady's table" lady is not the term I am thinking either, that is nut's! As the owner of the shop she should have handled it not lets wait and see crap.

He is safe and will be alright , I wish there was a way to look up info on groomer's to locate one and such. I swear if Max start's having issues because this nut case I will be turning into a total B about it. I dont want her money I want her to be fired and the owner to tell other's that these other people work there or use a table whatever she is calling it.

Now have to find one I trust and is willing to work with him just in case he has some issues, so if anyone know's any kind & caring ones in Northern Il or Southern WI please let me know, I dont mind driving as long as they place the animal number one.

You know I can deal with bad haircut's and stuff but the second you hurt my babies you just crossed the line.

Max said thank you for all the well wishes he is feeling much better sitting on his Dad's lap and watching TV eating snack's I am not to know about (Male bonding lol)


Oh also looking at the replies why have so many of us had a cruddy time at the groomer's? I hope this is not some trend coming of people being so darn greedy that don't care even when they choose this profession.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry that this happened. Those groomers are flipping idiots. I'll keep your boy in my prayers. 

Have you asked your vet for any recommendations on a good groomer? I used to take the girls to the groomer at my vet, but had to stop for a while and I lost my spot.  We were all very sad. But, they recommended several to me and when I asked about some others they would say yes or no. The girls at the front desk knew who was good and who was not. So, now the girls go to a wonderful man who loves them like his own and they are in and out and if I want to stay I can stay. I had just never thought to ask the vet about another groomer because they had their own. Hope everything works out for you. And, you ARE A WONDERFUL MOM!

Linda


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry for you and your poor little dog. 

Is there a mobile groomer that could come to your home? If there is, maybe you could watch to make sure your dog is handled and groomed the way you want. I may go back to using a mobile groomer that I trusted. 

I think there is no licensing process for groomers, so it's hard to know if a new or different person is good. I wish there were! I have a few stories of my own.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG, I am soooooooooooooo sorry you and your baby had to go through this. I can only imagine how you feel, but don't feel like you are a bad Mommy at all, your a great Mommy and nipped that right in the bud. Hugs to you and our baby. (Oh, I would have been realllll upset too).


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Poor Max! I wonder if he got a bite out of her before he left!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! Horror stories like this make me unwilling to leave my pups at the groomers!! I hope that Max feels better real soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Punky said:


> I am seeing red right now and just livid. I bath Max myself every 7-10 at home with Spectrum10 line and have no problem's at all. He has always gone to a groomer since a puppy with not a problem couple bad haircut's but nothing that stressed or harmed him. I started to grow him back into his coat this last month.
> 
> I changed groomer's from the one he had forever since honestly she gave him two poodle cut's she was a sweet girl just did not do a great job, but he always came back happy , clean and it looked sorta cute so I did not get upset, well when I decide to grow him out I needed a "more experienced' groomer to help me out at times due to me having a chronic illness that affects my joints and I would not trust myself doing his nail's, and bull's eyes is all so fast forward to current groomer I actually had a HUGE discussion with and goal's set on what I wanted, first time nothing but praise from her and I think she did wonderful and Max did great.
> 
> ...


I am not a lawyer, but, I would think you have every legal right to insist upon knowing what the name of the products are that were used on Max. What's not to say that Max could be allergic to something in one of those products??? If it were me, I would not let the owner get away with this. Our groomer for Snowball, Betsy, takes no offense when we ask her to use the shampoo the vet recommended and that we use for Snowball at home. I would also let her know you had to take Max to the vet ... however, not let her in on the details of the vet visit and diagnosis. Maybe she deserves to sweat it out and think a little bit more about what happened.

I'm sorry you and Max had to go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

This is awful. Is it possible to stay and watch them do the grooming? I have not even looked at having someone else groom Lilly but I don't have any health issues yet. I don't think I could leave her alone.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! It is frustrating. The other day I picked up Ramsey at the groomer and she told me that he was biting her. I was thinking to myself lady you just ratted yourself out because the only time Ramsey nips is when someone is being too rough.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to Max. This is one of those ultimate horror stories. The employer and employee are unbelievable. Is there some kind of chamber of commerce or BBB you can report this to? This is really misconduct. I would insist on all money back, an apology and all vet bills paid and I would spread the word of what happened. It's just inexcusable. I hope Max is okay after this but I'm sure that mentally it is a problem to build trust in a groomer after this...for both of you. I'm so lucky that I have a groomer who adores Tyler and who let's me stay with her while she grooms him.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone great advise by all, I never thought to even ask my vet but will now. My husband offered to try but as much as I love that man I will pass on that offer. 

We live in a very small town and lets just go with people around here don't take well to animal's being treated like that. This is the type people who don't even own dog's keep treat's on hand just in case your walking by so they have a treat for them. I love this area.

Anyways there is one more small groomer in town and she said she would give it a try on him and she thought me not being able to know what was on him is BS (She is on same block as other "groomer) she sounded nice on phone and understood my concern. She said I am welcome to bring in whatever I like used on him also, the other one was dead set against it. She was very honest and told me if I want a nice Top-Knot she is not the right person as her's are not that good in her eyes, would this concern you? 

I just don't know how far I want to push with the *B* right now I m still so upset and watching him with it all red makes me fume. I need some time myself to let it calm down but the whole sweat it out idea is right.

Only mobile groomer is full  the town I live in is very small but I really dont mind driving any place as long as he is not hurt, lord I do't even want anyone touching him now.

I don't understand at all why on earth if you don't have patients go into a field of grooming dog's for a living. And his place only does dog's under 25 lbs! 

Wow I can feel my blood boiling right now, I am going to ask my vet, I dont think I can leave him alone now, I might have his old groomer do him least I know he was safe and loved even with yucky haircut's. This is just frustrating and I pray no one else has any of these problem's. 

Still trying to figure out how to post on this board a picture of it, we took some right away. Thank you everyone will keep you posted how it goes and please any idea's are more then welcomed.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to Max. This is one of those ultimate horror stories. The employer and employee are unbelievable. Is there some kind of chamber of commerce or BBB you can report this to? This is really misconduct. I would insist on all money back, an apology and all vet bills paid and I would spread the word of what happened. It's just inexcusable. I hope Max is okay after this but I'm sure that mentally it is a problem to build trust in a groomer after this...for both of you. I'm so lucky that I have a groomer who adores Tyler and who let's me stay with her while she grooms him.


Know what I didn't not in all the emotion running high thinking of our Chamber of Commerce! I live two door's down from the last term President. I am think you might be on something as we are a small town were you dont have to lock your door's and the ind that let's your child or dog or anything happened and you where not there they would handle it for you and ask question's later.

Small town and bad feedback is not good at all around here! Thank you so much!!!!! Great ADVISE :good post - perfect


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:exploding:


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

I would go to the groomer that gives yucky hair cuts LOL. Talk to her about what happened and bring a pic of how you want his hair cut and explain what you want done . Im sure if you explain the situation to her she would be glad to cut his hair the way you like it. Alot of times the groomer just doesnt quite understand what you want. I usually carry Jasper back and talk to the groomer. I feel so bad that you and your fluff had to go through that nightmare. Im sure your new groomer wil be extra careful with him after you explain what happened. Hope his tramatic experience will be lost in his memory. 
P.S. That groomer should be fired and not allowed to work with dogs period!!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

lovemylittleguy said:


> I would go to the groomer that gives yucky hair cuts LOL. Talk to her about what happened and bring a pic of how you want his hair cut and explain what you want done . Im sure if you explain the situation to her she would be glad to cut his hair the way you like it. Alot of times the groomer just doesnt quite understand what you want. I usually carry Jasper back and talk to the groomer. I feel so bad that you and your fluff had to go through that nightmare. Im sure your new groomer wil be extra careful with him after you explain what happened. Hope his tramatic experience will be lost in his memory.
> P.S. That groomer should be fired and not allowed to work with dogs period!!



I am thinking about it  Only problem was before we left her I had already spoke to her a few times and just did not get it sadly as Max loved her, when we first got him she would carry him on her chest in her smock so even when we do see her he beg's to be picked up to give kisses to her.


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Punky said:


> I am thinking about it  Only problem was before we left her I had already spoke to her a few times and just did not get it sadly as Max loved her, when we first got him she would carry him on her chest in her smock so even when we do see her he beg's to be picked up to give kisses to her.


O gosh I completely understand. Sounds like he adores her and maybe thats what he needs the next few times he gets groomed? I hope hes doing better today!!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

He is doing great today it just look's red and weepy of sort's, I did take everyone advise and got a refer from my vet for a groomer. I was so upset yesterday not thinking straight. I am sure he will be fine, so unnerving. Thank you for all concern on him 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone and stay cool in this heat!


----------



## Lucas Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Im so sorry Maggie about what happened with little Max!! That's was awful!!!:angry: Hope he feels better soon!! Lucas sent him a hi paw to his buddy!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry this happened to your baby! What a nightmare! 

The quality of groomers has really gone down over the years. It's very sad. I'm old enough to remember when many groomers were actually professional business people. Now, a lot of them are unskilled, lazy, nasty people looking to make money, and care nothing for dogs. 

I really hate using a groomer these days, but I don't have the patience to do it myself. I have a mobile groomer. She doesn't do a perfect grooming job, but everything else is perfect for us. She's professional, mature, and doesn't hurt my dogs. 

I hope your baby heals soon, and honestly if I were you, I'd do everything to put that groomer out of business. I wouldn't want something bad happening to other people's dogs due to their incompetence.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> So sorry this happened to your baby! What a nightmare!
> 
> The quality of groomers has really gone down over the years. It's very sad. I'm old enough to remember when many groomers were actually professional business people. Now, a lot of them are unskilled, lazy, nasty people looking to make money, and care nothing for dogs.
> 
> ...



I agree with quality down so much, now even on my easy groom dogs we use to take them every few month's to the groomer (My German Shep's) because they liked going and just came back amazing looking. Now here I am years later totally confused, and sad part is I talked to everyone I know how had a small dog and they said same thing as me, do everything you can on your own at this point 

When I was little I think back to my Mom having her Poodles and Chow's done and think how amazing a profession that would be and I was in awe watching them work, now its just like a big mess. Crossing my finger's the girl my vet recommended will work out for us.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Poor baby! Some people should NOT be trusted with sharp objects around living beings!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I must have missed your post . Thank god Max's eye is doing better..


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone, and Max is doing really well, look's better every day going back on Thursday just for a double check but we did have him out for his walk's and he was fine.

He hates the ointment in his eye ,can't blame him for that. I think it dries his eye as is still trying to paw at it but least he is behaving enough for no cone of shame so thats a great thing!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Just a little update:
Max went today to his new groomer (Our vet recommend her, thank you everyone for having me ask!)to just be brushed with me there and such to make sure he was not going to have a hard time after all this.

Well we left with a full clip and spa treatment! LOL He adored her and gave kisses to her ever chance he could, she had no problem with me there and said I can alway's if I feel thats best. He did great no lasting effect but boy she had some choice thing's to comment on regarding his past groomer's treatment of his coat and trim's

We went back to a puppy cut the main thing is he cared less if I was there or in other room as I started just walking around as they have a full time boarding and day care also.

We had a wonderful time and according to her she said she did not sense him tense at all and stood very easy and without being asked, she said there even on this as her first time with him would she have believed he gave anyone a hard time unless being rough housed and hurt. 

I really liked that Max and her clicked as she ad I did also, they even have a sitting waiting area with window's for "parent's" to relax in while your baby is groomed. Oh get this little trivia, she was on that show Animal Planet had "Groomer has it" where they get cut every week like on the cooking show's how neat is that! 

She was really sweet and this time she was ready to make sure Max was comfy was so refreshing to see, we had no intentions on doing anything but meeting and brushing and making sure Max knew grooming is still fun! Right now in front he looks like Donald Trump hair style   yes I am serious

His hair in front looks weird from the eye was done but that will grow out and we will keep make suing he is having fun and not stressed was main point to us going today, who knew would come home all handsome and no place to go!

Thank you everyone for the concern and help as I was pretty upset and not done with that "lady" yet but Max came first, vet on Thursday to make sure all is well but emotional he is just great! I wish I was Bxxcher to say what I really want to her :innocent::innocent:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well I am glad it all worked out and also because in a week it looks so much better when it grows a little. Oh and get her to pay the vet bill, fire her and give back what you paid for the cut. I say go for the whole ball of wax...Wow the groomer has it now he's getting done celebrity style see good things happen Karma. All Max's deserve the very best. just kidding girls all of you on SM all need to be spoiled once in a while all right all of the time...he he


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

that is absolutely ridiculous! You did the right thing. This is my WORST fear!! I'm lucky tho, Vi's groomer (she sees only once in a while) is not only sweet and gentle but also owns a malt, and that's who she learned on when she went to school...so I totally lucked out! I don't plan to switch groomers in this life time lol


----------

